# ** Found ** Flea Rake



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Found a flea rake on the side of the road in Pace today. If you lost one holler at me.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn...y'all got sandfleas on the sides of the road in Pace? I can't even find the sumbeeches at the beach.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

lol I hope to get one at the sale


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Game sent you a PM a few minutes ago.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

kingfish501 said:


> Damn...y'all got sandfleas on the sides of the road in Pace? I can't even find the sumbeeches at the beach.


Thats how we get our fiddler crabs for sheeps. Rake the mud. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Thats how we get our fiddler crabs for sheeps. Rake the mud.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Oh...so now you catch crabs on the side of the road in Pace? They do that on Mobile Hwy, too.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you could catch a lot of crabs on 3 mile fishing bridge at one time.
jack


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Almost 2 weeks and no bites. My 6 yo just claimed it. Peace


----------

